# TBOF State Championship Shoot



## gregg dudley (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey folks!   I just wanted to remind you that the TBOF State Championship Shoot is going to Be March 4-6!  Tell all your friends and neighbors!  Pack up the babies and grab the old ladies, cuz everyone goes!  

I would love to see all of my Ga, Al, Tn friends make this event!  Come on down and let us show you what Florida really looks like!

I will post a flyer soon.

Gregg


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2011)

We have never been to this shoot but hope to make it this year. 

TJ was telling me that this is a great shoot to attend.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 16, 2011)

hogdgz- It is a great shoot, but don't believe everything TJ tells ya. lol

bigjim


----------



## fountain (Jan 17, 2011)

Awwwww come on big jim....btw, those dates are pretty close
.hint hint..


----------



## fountain (Jan 17, 2011)

It is one of the better shoos we attend, no doubt.  Mr g and his staff put on a heck of a shoot and a very enjoyable one at that!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 17, 2011)

Where is the shoot guys?


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.  The shoot is at the Ocala Youth Conservation/Hunter Education Camp.  It is in the Ocala National Forest of of 314 on the way to Salt Springs. We generally have 350-400 shooters at this event and it is a good time.  Flyer up later today...


----------



## RogerB (Jan 17, 2011)

They do put on a good shoot and it is in a really good location, but it conflicts with the NGT March shoot. You know as I think about it, having so many shoots that there is some conflicts is much better than not having any to go to.
Have fun!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2011)

gregg dudley said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys.  The shoot is at the Ocala Youth Conservation/Hunter Education Camp.  It is in the Ocala National Forest of of 314 on the way to Salt Springs. We generally have 350-400 shooters at this event and it is a good time.  Flyer up later today...



Can't wait.  

I'm going this year.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 18, 2011)

Great shoot, plenty of great Vendors and outstanding people puttin' it on.

Terry Harris


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 18, 2011)

We certainly look forward to it and stock up in advance for the ocasion.

Bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 18, 2011)

TJ- Is that an official order?

bigjim


----------



## fountain (Jan 18, 2011)

Yup .  See ya this weekend.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking forward to the shoot!  My son and I will come over this weekend for the charity shoot.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got 15 new targets in this week.  (sic) I had never seen a Rhinehart moose!  Dang thing is huge!  I can't wait to put an arrow in this thing!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 30, 2011)

Compton's Traditional Bowhunters Booth-Get your trophies scored!

My name is randy neuman. I am an active member of Compton Traditional Bowhunters and I want to have a "booth at the TBOF state shoot March 4,5,and 6th. 

...would be to donate a free Comptons membership and a Compton Archives book.. (for raffle)

As an offical measurer for Comptons, I will measure any North American big game animal for free. If any attendees wish to enter them in the Compton Archives there is a $25.00 fee. I have all the necessary forms. I look foreward to measureing any antlers, horns, heads and tukeys your members wish to bring. 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## fountain (Jan 30, 2011)

Awww crap not a moose.  I shot at the one at the ibo trad shoot numerous times and never could hit that thing decent.  They are huge for sure bit still not a guaranteed hit!

Can't wait!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 30, 2011)

You fellers camp or what? RC


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, there is free primitive camping on site.  Shower house there as well.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 1, 2011)

We will have at least 12-15 targets for sale by silent auction.  Some of them are sweet!  NGT ended up with an African lion a few years back that was in great shape...


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, i got the Mckenzie targets in last week.  i forgot I ordered the armadillo target for all you slayers.  I think I am going to put the moose on target one and the armadillo on target two...  See what y'all are made of!  

Getting close!  See you in a few weeks.


----------



## fountain (Feb 9, 2011)

Just great...just great.  Put the armadillo under the moose and give an exta 20 pts for the armadillo!

Can't wait mr g!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL, maybe I'll put the wolf in front of the moose and give you  minus 5 for shooting it out of season!   

Looking forward to seeing you, buddy!  Bring the kin folk and neighbors.


----------



## fountain (Feb 10, 2011)

Not nice!


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you go, TJ.  Reed is 6'2".  He is standing by target number one (still in shipping wrap) and holding target two.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys are probably as excited as I am about Bear Archery's renewed interest in traditional archery. Neil Byce confirmed Bear's presence at the shoot and committed to donate a bow or two to the cause!    

Bring your money!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 15, 2011)

I need a job so I can justify coming down there.  Greg I love the target.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2011)

Well there will be 2 low scores to start off a day for me.  I first thought that was a cow target with the wrap still on it!  Can't wait.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 15, 2011)

Confirmed vendors for the March State Championship Shoot include:

Bear Archery
Big Jim Bow Company
Lynn Busby
Four Winds
Hummingbird
Treadway

We also have a vendor that makes and sells a custom stave vice for building bows.

Food vendor lined up.

If you plan to vend let me know and I will add you to the list.

Gregg


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 15, 2011)

TJ my first thought was a long legged cow also.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 17, 2011)

So is you is or is you isn't coming kitchens?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 17, 2011)

Gregg, I wish I could make it but it's the same weekend as our NGT shoot in Gainesville is....and I don't mean Florida!!!! One of these days, your state shoot is gonna fall on a weekend that I can make it. But I know ya'll will have a BLAST!!!!!! And please post up pics!!!!! esp if TJ hits a tree or two!!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 18, 2011)

If Laurens cheer competition is that Saturday no but if it is not I will come home from Virginia Friday night and then we will head down there on Sat Morning.  Would we have time to shoot the course if I left home about 6AM?  Should put us getting there about 12.  We will have to find a hotel room for Saturday night.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get her shot if you start by one.  If not there is the fun range, the iron man, and the coon shoot...  pretty ambitious plan... hope to see you there, but if not, I just got the green light for yalls deal.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, I hope to be there.  Look forward to seeing you at ours.  I won't be at ours until late Friday night.  This working in Virginia is tough on all of my play time.


----------



## SOS (Feb 18, 2011)

But it does look like Mr. Kitchens will be at the Ossabaw Pig Gig next week!  After all, we are the bowHUNTERS of Georgia!  LOL.  

Gregg, I was just in Valdosta for a church convention - a long haul - how far away are you from Valdosta?  Maybe one of these years.....


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 18, 2011)

Right around 2 hours from valdosta, steve.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 22, 2011)

Got an email this evening from Bear.  The donation bows are:   

1. Montana Supreme Longbow special edition  (number 2 of 8 made like this exact one model of Montana longbow).  The supreme is a zebra wood veneer limbed, clear glass,  and rosewood riser combo they are nice. and a special limited edition to boot !!!  

2.  Kodiak Magnum std. edition made in 2011 with newer riser design and teardrop shaped limb tips.  RH 55#


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 22, 2011)

Gregg still trying to get there.  Nice bows.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 27, 2011)

Went out to do a little work for the shoot...

Going to be a good one!

The moose is loose!







Jeff Hester and Reed working on a prop for his junkyard dog set on the iron man range.






We were only going to set out target markers today, but I just had to throw the bedded buck out in this spot.  You can than me later, TJ.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey!  Just wanted to make sure y'all knew we were having the big shoot this weekend!    Since TJ said he hates the moose so bad I decided to offer a prize.  Anyone who hits the manufacturer's ten ring from the master's stakes during competition will get five raffle tickets...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 1, 2011)

The moose is awesome Gregg!!!! And that bedded buck is one killer wicked shot for sure........


----------



## RogerB (Mar 2, 2011)

Dutchman, have you been down to Florida this past week? I am sure I have seen that bedded buck presentation before.


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 2, 2011)

roger b that looks like ngt feb shoot bedded buck


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 2, 2011)

HEading out after work tomorrow.   Y'all come.  Introduce yourself to me and we'll swap lies.  Going to be a great weekend.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 8, 2011)

Danny and Chuck with their wives went to the shoot. Dan said 600 of a possible 630 was the winning score.They winning shooter shot a perfect score on the iron man also and dan said the iron man was tough!! They had two scoring courses set up plus a fun course. He said the fun course took a lot of congestion off the scoring courses. Estimates of 350 shooters.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 8, 2011)

Good estimate on shoot numbers.  We actually had 304 or 305 registered competition shooters and another 75 or more people just shooting the fun range, iron man range and coon shoot only.  It was a good time.


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 9, 2011)

greg i had great time it was worth the 6 and half hour drive south the iron man was alot of fun


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Gregg we had a great time as usual a great shoot looking foward to seeing all our Florida freinds next weekend at the Dan Q Memorial.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 10, 2011)

A Blank or O score means that the shooter registered but did not turn in a score or did not return to shoot day 2.  You can see by the range of scores that the challenge is always to set a range that appeals to all levels of shooters.  We had 301 registered shooters and another 70 people who paid to shoot a recreational range.  That's a pretty dang good turn out for us.

Class	HH      FB      Day 1   Sun     Total
CB	195	175	370	185	555
CB	175	165	340	165	505
CB	160	145	305	160	465
CB	160	140	300	165	465
CB	160	135	295	155	450
CB	125	85	210	170	380
CB	130	110	240	90	330
CB	75	115	190	100	290
CB	100	85	185	65	250
CB	115	125	240	0	240
CB	95	70	165	0	165
CB	85	70	155	0	155
CB	80	45	125	0	125
CB	70	15	85	0	85
CB	30	30	60	0	60
CB			0	0	0
CB			0	0	0
CB			0	0	0
CB	0	0	0	0	0
CB			0	0	0
CB			0	0	0

CG	170	120	290	120	410
CG	95	110	205	130	335
CG	100	90	190	110	300
CG	110	70	180	120	300
CG	55	55	110	110	220
CG	130	75	205	0	205
CG	105	60	165	0	165
CG			0	0	0

MLB	165	200	365	190	555
MLB	190	180	370	180	550
MLB	175	175	350	190	540
MLB	180	155	335	200	535
MLB	185	170	355	170	525
MLB	165	165	330	190	520
MLB	180	155	335	180	515
MLB	190	160	350	150	500
MLB	185	140	325	175	500
MLB	175	145	320	170	490
MLB	150	170	320	170	490
MLB	160	155	315	170	485
MLB	175	160	335	150	485
MLB	155	160	315	170	485
MLB	155	165	320	160	480
MLB	170	135	305	160	465
MLB	135	155	290	170	460
MLB	135	145	280	175	455
MLB	160	125	285	165	450
MLB	145	150	295	150	445
MLB	140	130	270	160	430
MLB	155	105	260	160	420
MLB	135	130	265	150	415
MLB	130	135	265	140	405
MLB	140	130	270	135	405
MLB	120	125	245	160	405
MLB	155	95	250	150	400
MLB	145	130	275	110	385
MLB	145	125	270	115	385
MLB	130	110	240	135	375
MLB	125	115	240	130	370
MLB	125	100	225	145	370
MLB	125	110	235	125	360
MLB	135	95	230	125	355
MLB	185	130	315	0	315
MLB	165	145	310	0	310
MLB	145	155	300	0	300
MLB	165	135	300	0	300
MLB	135	155	290	0	290
MLB	145	145	290	0	290
MLB	150	130	280	0	280
MLB	155	125	280	0	280
MLB	145	130	275	0	275
MLB	140	100	240	0	240
MLB	130	110	240	0	240
MLB	150	80	230	0	230
MLB	135	90	225	0	225
MLB	105	110	215	0	215
MLB	100	100	200	0	200
MLB	105	95	200	0	200
MLB	95	105	200	0	200
MLB	105	85	190	0	190
MLB	85	80	165	0	165
MLB	120	40	160	0	160
MLB			0	0	0
MLB			0	0	0
MLB			0	0	0
MLB			0	0	0
MLB			0	0	0
MLB			0	0	0

MPR	160	160	320	180	500
MPR	190	135	325	150	475
MPR	165	150	315	150	465
MPR	165	135	300	155	455
MPR	165	120	285	165	450
MPR	145	130	275	165	440
MPR	155	135	290	135	425
MPR	145	145	290	130	420
MPR	145	140	285	130	415
MPR	90	135	225	175	400
MPR	115	115	230	110	340
MPR	125	135	260	70	330
MPR	125	80	205	115	320
MPR	90	100	190	110	300
MPR	175	120	295	0	295
MPR	170	120	290	0	290
MPR	90	115	205	80	285
MPR	105	95	200	85	285
MPR	155	110	265	0	265
MPR	125	125	250	0	250
MPR	125	100	225	0	225
MPR	85	105	190	0	190
MPR	85	65	150	0	150
MPR	0	80	80	40	120
MPR			0	0	0
MPR			0	0	0
MPR			0	0	0
MPR			0	0	0
MPR			0	0	0

MTR	210	195	405	195	600
MTR	210	175	385	190	575
MTR	180	195	375	200	575
MTR	200	180	380	185	565
MTR	195	180	375	185	560
MTR	190	190	380	175	555
MTR	195	185	380	175	555
MTR	170	170	340	200	540
MTR	200	160	360	175	535
MTR	200	165	365	165	530
MTR	175	165	340	185	525
MTR	165	180	345	180	525
MTR	175	175	350	175	525
MTR	195	165	360	160	520
MTR	160	175	335	175	510
MTR	180	165	345	160	505
MTR	185	150	335	170	505
MTR	175	165	340	165	505
MTR	160	175	335	165	500
MTR	200	145	345	155	500
MTR	175	155	330	165	495
MTR	165	165	330	165	495
MTR	195	150	345	150	495
MTR	170	170	340	150	490
MTR	170	155	325	165	490
MTR	180	160	340	145	485
MTR	145	170	315	165	480
MTR	160	150	310	165	475
MTR	160	155	315	150	465
MTR	170	155	325	140	465
MTR	150	180	330	135	465
MTR	160	155	315	145	460
MTR	160	130	290	170	460
MTR	140	175	315	140	455
MTR	145	145	290	165	455
MTR	170	135	305	145	450
MTR	150	165	315	130	445
MTR	165	150	315	130	445
MTR	175	145	320	125	445
MTR	145	140	285	155	440
MTR	155	140	295	140	435
MTR	145	140	285	145	430
MTR	145	155	300	130	430
MTR	175	120	295	130	425
MTR	125	155	280	140	420
MTR	140	120	260	160	420
MTR	135	145	280	140	420
MTR	145	130	275	140	415
MTR	140	125	265	150	415
MTR	140	130	270	145	415
MTR	150	130	280	130	410
MTR	140	150	290	110	400
MTR	130	130	260	130	390
MTR	135	115	250	135	385
MTR	125	125	250	130	380
MTR	115	135	250	125	375
MTR	185	175	360	0	360
MTR	125	130	255	105	360
MTR	190	170	360	0	360
MTR	190	165	355	0	355
MTR	115	110	225	130	355
MTR	160	115	275	75	350
MTR	180	170	350	0	350
MTR	195	155	350	0	350
MTR	180	165	345	0	345
MTR	110	100	210	130	340
MTR	185	155	340	0	340
MTR	100	125	225	110	335
MTR	120	125	245	85	330
MTR	160	165	325	0	325
MTR	85	105	190	130	320
MTR	160	155	315	0	315
MTR	155	160	315	0	315
MTR	175	135	310	0	310
MTR	155	145	300	0	300
MTR	135	160	295	0	295
MTR	145	150	295	0	295
MTR	150	140	290	0	290
MTR	150	140	290	0	290
MTR	155	130	285	0	285
MTR	150	135	285	0	285
MTR	155	125	280	0	280
MTR	155	125	280	0	280
MTR	120	110	230	50	280
MTR	170	110	280	0	280
MTR	140	135	275	0	275
MTR	140	135	275	0	275
MTR	140	125	265	0	265
MTR	135	130	265	0	265
MTR	135	125	260	0	260
MTR	130	125	255	0	255
MTR	135	110	245	0	245
MTR	140	100	240	0	240
MTR	130	100	230	0	230
MTR	95	125	220	0	220
MTR	115	105	220	0	220
MTR	110	105	215	0	215
MTR	105	105	210	0	210
MTR	45	80	125	65	190
MTR	120	70	190	0	190
MTR	85	100	185	0	185
MTR	70	100	170	0	170
MTR	85	85	170	0	170
MTR	80	80	160	0	160
MTR	75	70	145	0	145
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0
MTR			0	0	0

WLB	150	175	325	155	480
WLB	150	155	305	155	460
WLB	160	140	300	135	435
WLB	135	135	270	150	420
WLB	145	135	280	85	365
WLB	110	105	215	130	345
WLB	95	120	215	110	325
WLB	90	115	205	115	320
WLB	150	130	280	0	280
WLB	115	105	220	0	220
WLB	80	65	145	0	145

WPR	140	135	275	150	425
WPR	140	110	250	155	405
WPR	120	115	235	135	370
WPR	120	65	185	0	185
WPR	55	35	90	20	110
WPR			0	0	0

WTR	200	175	375	180	555
WTR	165	170	335	190	525
WTR	185	170	355	170	525
WTR	155	135	290	145	435
WTR	160	125	285	145	430
WTR	150	125	275	155	430
WTR	170	110	280	130	410
WTR	145	100	245	125	370
WTR	125	120	245	105	350
WTR	115	90	205	125	330
WTR	105	100	205	120	325
WTR	150	160	310	0	310
WTR	130	160	290	0	290
WTR	125	155	280	0	280
WTR	75	120	195	75	270
WTR	135	130	265	0	265
WTR	90	80	170	90	260
WTR	95	85	180	65	245
WTR	65	95	160	80	240
WTR	125	110	235	0	235
WTR	105	120	225	0	225
WTR	100	65	165	0	165
WTR	70	60	130	20	150
WTR	60	70	130	0	130
WTR	40	20	60	40	100
WTR	35	45	80	0	80
WTR			0	0	0
WTR			0	0	0
WTR			0	0	0

YB	125	125	250	125	375
YB	180	90	270	85	355
YB	115	95	210	135	345
YB	115	105	220	105	325
YB	115	100	215	0	215
YB		85	85	105	190
YB	80	80	160	0	160
YB			0	0	0
yb				0	0

YG	135	115	250	140	390
YG	120	140	260	125	385
YG	125	80	205	100	305
YG	85	75	160	100	260
YG	70	110	180	0	180
YG	50	5	55	0	55
YG			0	0	0


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 10, 2011)

We dont post names because some people don't want their name posted...  TJ was in the first flight of trad shooters on Sunday...I'll let him tell you where he ended up.

Nevermind.  He got 6th out of the 105 who completed the course and 121 who registered.  Not too shabby!  

Sorry the columns didn't maintain their integrity in this format, but it is not too hard to figure out.


----------

